# Midwest FurFest?



## Astora (Jun 18, 2018)

So I'm planning to attend Midwest FurFest this year and heard it's one of the bigger cons. I've been to anime cons, comic cons, ect but I've never been to a furry con. What's it like? Who's all going? Anything I should be aware of? I'm open to all suggestions and comments, even bad convention stories.


----------



## rd924 (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm thinking of going myself, but idk. I don't have a fursuit. Anyways, I would imagine it being like any other convention, but with a lot of fursuits. you're going to have your panels, guests of honor, and vendors hall. Parties and raves, and probably a fursuit parade.


----------



## Astora (Jul 9, 2018)

I don’t have a fursuit either but you should go!  I’ve been to anime conventions and I figured it would be like that just with fursuits but wasn’t sure. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## rd924 (Jul 9, 2018)

Astora said:


> I don’t have a fursuit either but you should go!  I’ve been to anime conventions and I figured it would be like that just with fursuits but wasn’t sure. Thank you for your reply.


I definitely want to! And you're welcome!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 9, 2018)

So it'll be smaller than an anime convention but it's still quite large.


----------



## Raptorworks (Jul 10, 2018)

I went last year to see what it was like myself! Definitely smaller than any of the anime conventions I've been to, but still a seemingly goof atmosphere and lots of panels I found interesting. A major difference--and I may be wrong--is the artist's alley; rather than having set booths, artists set up and change each day, and that threw me off a little. That said, I'm considering trying it out if I go again this year.

And if I do, hey, maybe I'll see you there. ^^


----------



## theTAILlor (Jul 10, 2018)

It's the biggest "furry" con in the world but 8500 or so people. It's more focused as everything has to do with furries.  Less than 20% of attendees have fursuits so you won't feel "naked" or different without one.  If you do go, pre-register!  Do not do day of registration if you can help it. Last year, it took 3 hours.  Hopefully they'll have that worked out this year but I preregistered this time around.  It's worth the trip.


----------



## rd924 (Jul 10, 2018)

theTAILlor said:


> It's the biggest "furry" con in the world but 8500 or so people. It's more focused as everything has to do with furries.  Less than 20% of attendees have fursuits so you won't feel "naked" or different without one.  If you do go, pre-register!  Do not do day of registration if you can help it. Last year, it took 3 hours.  Hopefully they'll have that worked out this year but I preregistered this time around.  It's worth the trip.


That really makes me feel better knowing not everyone will be in a fursuit. I was afraid I'd feel like the odd man out. Lol. And I might go do that soon! Everyone here has made it sound awesome


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 10, 2018)

rd924 said:


> That really makes me feel better knowing not everyone will be in a fursuit. I was afraid I'd feel like the odd man out. Lol. And I might go do that soon! Everyone here has made it sound awesome


It's great, might be smaller than an anime convention but for what it is it's large.


----------



## rd924 (Jul 10, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> It's great, might be smaller than an anime convention but for what it is it's large.


I believe it, reminds me of BronyCon, which is the largest pony convention in the world. Even around the same number of people. Still, seems worth it to go to mid west!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 10, 2018)

rd924 said:


> I believe it, reminds me of BronyCon, which is the largest pony convention in the world. Even around the same number of people. Still, seems worth it to go to mid west!


It'll be fun, you might even get to meet your favorite suitors!


----------



## theTAILlor (Jul 10, 2018)

rd924 said:


> That really makes me feel better knowing not everyone will be in a fursuit. I was afraid I'd feel like the odd man out. Lol. And I might go do that soon! Everyone here has made it sound awesome



I'm not sure if I'll have my suit done in time.  But many people who don't have suits have tails and ears which is why I make tails!  I'll have a booth at Midwest Furfest this year so stop on by.  theTAILlor.com


----------



## Nihles (Jul 24, 2018)

rd924 said:


> I'm thinking of going myself, but idk. I don't have a fursuit. Anyways, I would imagine it being like any other convention, but with a lot of fursuits. you're going to have your panels, guests of honor, and vendors hall. Parties and raves, and probably a fursuit parade.


Pocari Roo will be there!  If you haven't checked out her channel she is basically the reason I got into the fandom!


Spoiler: Too Cute


----------



## Nihles (Jul 24, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place to advertise but I am going and could use a travel partner or two to help offsite gas costs and hotel, leaving Southern Ohio on Friday~


----------

